# Redo Open Tracheostomy



## maxwell@marshall.edu (Jun 9, 2011)

I need help with finding a code for the following:

Incision was made across the old tracheal incision line and carried down to the pretracheal fascia using electyrocautery for hemostasis. The neck was short and very deep. Tracheal placement was deep requiring extensive dissection. Stay sutures were placed on either side of the tissue to elevate the trachae into the operative field. Once the trachea was elevated into the operative field, trachea was cleared off and the identification of second and third rings was accomplished. Trachaea hook was placed and the trachea was elevated and opened using 15 blade in a cruciate fashion. Tracheal spreader was then placed and a 8 long trachea Shiley was placed with end tidal and bentilation after placement. Trach was then secured into place using 2-0 prolene and trachea dressing was applied. 

I'm thinking that this needs to be coded with 31600 because he is going thru the same motions as though it were the original procedure.....Any thoughts?


----------

